# Ever Wondered What A Crash At 120Mph Looks Like?



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Crash test at 120mph. I think they should have made more that it would also be the result in a head-on at 60mph (combined speed).

http://bcove.me/7ya6j0vy


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

:jawdrop:

Should be mandatory viewing for all boy racer driving test passes maybe?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Cammy that is one scary crash but its on a 4 star NCAP rating on the focus 1999-2004 so a new one might only deform back as far as the rear doors now


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Even if the car was left intact, the coup and contracoup forces on the head would cause bleeds so massive that one would die before someone on the motorway way could safely stop their car and try to help


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

This should definately be seen by all drivers...an important video for us all


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Sweet Lord! That's scary as hell. Do we think the M.O.T should reconsider raising the motorway speed limit now?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Aye, not good. People never see the result of these kind of crashes. Even a fraction of such an collision would probably have resulted in a torn aorta, then you've no chance, as Gaz will probably testify.

You can seem fine for a wee while, then it's lights out.

Short of crashing in to that particular structure, the worst thing to crash in to is still a tree.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

scottishcammy said:


> Aye, not good. People never see the result of these kind of crashes. Even a fraction of such an collision would probably have resulted in a torn aorta, then you've no chance, as Gaz will probably testify.
> 
> You can seem fine for a wee while, then it's lights out.
> 
> Short of crashing in to that particular structure, the worst thing to crash in to is still a tree.


Its the country roads up your neck of the woods that are lethal Cammy the 710`s kids all live up by Blairgowrie.... all three of them have rolled their cars at some point or or another one of them twice....

As for Injuries at 70-80 no one would have walked way form that focus but to see what happens at 120 was scary you would be dead before the car landed nose first you wouldn't have lasted long enough to bleed out.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

And now, the results of an F4 Phantom test crash at...800Km/h. Forget about finding human remains in a real crash.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

When did Blue Knight come back???

And what's with the new avatar? 

Good to see an old face!

Jesus, I can't watch vid's like that - I'd never get in a car again thinking about the results.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> When did Blue Knight come back???
> 
> And what's with the new avatar?
> 
> Good to see an old face!


Thanks mate, got back about a week and change ago.


----------



## degsey (Mar 17, 2011)

Yep seen that on fifth gear the other night. Made me feel a bit ill but makes you wonder if any car would fair much better at that speed.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

As cammy point out people are focusing on the bit that that car was traveling at 120mph safe in the knowledge they wouldn't be so stupid as to do that.

The reality is we all travel at 60-80 mph in our daily lives and two cars traveling at 60 in a head on crash would give an impact similar to that shown in this video.

The only difference I would expects as both cars deformed and absorbed the energy of the impact both should recieve a fraction less damage than this car sustained however a write off is a write off and a death is a death.

Now about that Saxo for the kid


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

I had not seen this 5th gear video, so thanks for sharing.

The old F4 Phantom crash is brilliant though I do not recall Carol Vorderman narrating it before!



gaz64 said:


> The reality is we all travel at 60-80 mph in our daily lives and two cars traveling at 60 in a head on crash would give an impact similar to that shown in this video.


Not quite Gaz.

Two cars traveling at 60mph will only have half the energy of one car traveling at 120mph as kinetic energy increases with the square of speed. One car traveling at 120mph will have four times as much energy as one car traveling at 60mph and so the impact will be (all things being equal) four times as severe. A 12mph impact will be (again all things being equal) 100 times less severe than the 120mph impact.

Lecture over. :smartass:

Tony


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Oh thats ok then problem solved.

Only half the energy at impact and two crumple zones absorbing it instead of one. Everyone walks away and smiles.  glad we cleared that up


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> Oh thats ok then problem solved.
> 
> Only half the energy at impact and two crumple zones absorbing it instead of one. Everyone walks away and smiles.  glad we cleared that up


No problem son! :smartass:

Tony


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Want to see a crash? HERE'S a crash. A great lesson on how a very small change can have a very big influence.  (I post it because I'd assume he's doing at least 120 mph in the front straight.)






(Punchline: fortunately, he ended up right at the entrance from the pit, right where the emergency vehicles are staged.)


----------

